# safe for fry



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

is it safe to have an 8 inch pleco in a 75 gallon tank with 1 week old fry, I also have 2 smaller plcos about 2 inches, or is it best to have the fry in the tank alone


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lol no ur pleco will eat them... dont put anything with young pirahna fry as some of the underdeveloped babies will eat scraps off the bottom.


----------



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

thanks Trigga, 
i needed a second opinion, ill take him out


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I think it's better to have them alone in a tank with no gravel. Well, we had a very small amount of gravel that we left in - about 1" x 6" sparsley covered. We left it in because there is a good amount on water flow and it helped anchor them down until they were free swimming. They all congregated there.

Are the adults, fry and plecos all in the same tank now?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Def. you should remove your Pleco...







!


----------



## tileguy8 (Aug 1, 2006)

View attachment 115002
no , the fry are in a 25 gallon, the adults are in a 75 gallon with the 2 smaller pleco, and the large pleco is is the 75 gallon by himself,neww eggs were layed yesyerday so , i have to move the fry from the 25 to put the new eggs in , or will the new fry be ok with 1 week old fry, im thinking probably not


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Dude, why do yo have meatloaf in your tank?









What flavor is that? Autumn brown?


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

if you want somthing in your fry tank get an Apple Snail he will eat the uneaten brine shrimp.


----------

